# alzarsi su dal letto



## zipp404

Parrà una domanda sciocca ma mi domando se nella locuzione "*alsarsi SU dal letto*" nel contesto citato la preposizione "*su*" 

(a) viene usata in qualità di avverbio [e in modo colloquiale] con il semplice significato di "alzarsi da letto / alzarsi dal letto" [simile alla funzione avverbiale della preposizIone "*auf*" del verbo tedesco "sich *auf*stehen": alzarsi su, con un uso avverbiale e assoluto di "su"; NON un "su" _di luogo_]

oppure:

(b) se la prepeposizione "*su*" viene usata per indicare il luogo con il significato di "alzarsi _sul letto_ e _ci stare in piedi_ prima di scendere dal letto".

****​ 
"La bambina ora parlava un pochino, ogni giorno diceva qualcosa di nuovo... Quando aveva finito il suo biscotto, apriva tutt'e due le mani e diceva -più- con un sorriso furbo e malinconico. Al mattino *si alzava su dal letto* e diceva -Più nanna! più!- e allora la prendevo nel mio letto ..." _[GINZBURG, È stato così]._


Grazie molte!


----------



## ursu-lab

Ciao Zipp, se leggi il post di "piantare lì" alla fine spiegavo alcuni esempi con l'uso degli avverbi attaccati ai verbi, tipici dell'italiano regionale del Nord e ce n'era uno anche con "su" con valore avverbiale.
"Alzarsi su dal letto" non è esattamente "alzarsi dal letto", che vorrebbe dire "scendere dal letto", cioè mettersi in piedi.

"Alzarsi su dal letto" è 
(c) sollevare la schiena e mettersi in posizione seduta sul letto, quindi prima di alzarsi (per capirci più facilmente, in spagnolo: "*incorporarse*").

Che vuoi farci, noi parliamo così...

PS: probabilmente, e considerando tutte le popolazioni straniere che hanno invaso l'Italia nei secoli, in questo caso il Nord, l'uso avverbiale potrebbe essere un'eredità dei Longobardi.


----------



## annapo

zipp404 said:


> Parrà una domanda sciocca ma mi domando se nella locuzione "*alsarsi SU dal letto*" nel contesto citato la preposizione "*su*"
> 
> (a) viene usata in qualità di avverbio [e in modo colloquiale] con il semplice significato di "alzarsi da letto / alzarsi dal letto" [simile alla funzione avverbiale della preposizIone "*auf*" del verbo tedesco "sich *auf*stehen": alzarsi su, con un uso avverbiale e assoluto di "su"; NON un "su" _di luogo_]
> 
> 
> Grazie molte!




Esatto. Sebbene le eredità linguistiche tedesche dell'ex impero austro ungarico nelle parlate regionali del lombardo-veneto  siano molto limitate, questa sicuramente è una di esse.


----------



## ursu-lab

Non credo che sia dovuto all'impero austro-ungarico, piuttosto "recente" e con una durata così limitata e dispersa tra i vari ducati, ecc del Nord Italia. Anche perché questo tipo di locuzioni verbali sono diffuse in TUTTA l'Italia del Nord. Per es. a Parma durante il regno di Maria Luigia la lingua "imposta dall'alto" era comunque il francese e non il tedesco, pur appartenendo all'impero austriaco e tutto l'entourage di Maria Luigia era francese.

Per consolidarsi in modo così stabile e in aerea così vasta è molto probabile che derivi dai Longobardi, che pure parlavano una lingua germanica, e il cui insediamento nell'Italia settentrionale durò molti secoli:

"L'uso del longobardo declinò rapidamente dopo l'insediamento in Italia, soppiantato fin dai primi documenti ufficiali dal latino. Anche nell'uso quotidiano l'idioma germanico, parlato da un'esigua minoranza della popolazione italiana dell'epoca, si perse nel volgere di pochi decenni. Non si trattò tuttavia di una dissoluzione nel nulla; anzi, l'influsso germanico ha significativamente contribuito, soprattutto nel lessico, al passaggio dal latino volgare ai vari volgari italiani, che si sarebbero poi evoluti nei vari dialetti e nella stessa lingua italiana. La prima attestazione del volgare italiano, l'_Indovinello veronese_, risale alla fine dell'VIII  secolo". (da wikipedia)


----------



## annapo

La locuzione deriva dal tedesco. Di lì poi stabilire se il passaggio dal tedesco sia avvenuto attraverso il longobardo parlato in lombardia 1400 anni fa e per meno di un secolo, (si estinse prima della fine dell'VIII secolo dC) mi pare circostanza basata su congetture e non su una ricerca filologica seria. 

Per di più nessuno di noi sa se nel longobardo, lingua imparentata coll'alto tedesco antico, ci fosse questa locuzione o no. Tutto quel che sappiamo è che esiste nel tedesco moderno.


----------



## zipp404

Grazie per le spiegazioni e i link.  È chiarissimo.  Altri esempi di questi verbi che figurano nelle pagine che ho letto oggi sono; piantare lì; scostare via, filare via; alzarsi su.


----------



## ursu-lab

Solo una piccola precisazione, per evitare malintesi. Ci terrei che non venisse cancellato dal thread perché più in alto viene messa in dubbio la "ricerca filologica seria" (¡!) quando cerco di spiegare le origini dei verbi sintagmatici in italiano, come "alzare su", oggetto della domanda. 
A parte le popolazioni germaniche che si stabilirono in Italia anteriormente alla caduta dell'Impero romano di occidente (veterani e prigionieri di guerra), a parte gli stanziamenti degli Alemanni nella valle Padana sotto l'impero di Teodosio, e di altri Germani sotto quello di Graziano, ci fu il superstrato germanico degli Ostrogoti, ci furono i Goti (che durarono sì mezzo secolo) che comunque *rimasero in Italia*  e si fusero con la popolazione longobarda e romana e contribuirono al lessico italiano: albergo, bega, astio, melma, fiasco, nastro, guercio, zoppo, grinta, ecc. li dobbiamo ai goti. *Il dominio dei Longobardi durò oltre due secoli,* fino all'VIII secolo. Se consideriamo l'inizio della presenza di lingue germaniche in Italia, abbiamo un totale di *circa 6 (sei)** secoli*. In seguito non è che i Longobardi vennero sterminati in massa, vennero semplicemente sconfitti e rimasero comunque lì a vivere e a riprodursi. "I Longobardi giunsero in Italia quasi completamente ignari della lingua del paese e imposero sul suolo italiano denominazioni germaniche" (Tagliavini, Le origini delle lingue neolatine).  Sono parole longobarde - non solo militari, come guerra, elmo, guardare, ecc - d'uso quotidiano: balcone, palco, stamberga, gnocchi, beffa, scherzo, ruspante, scranna ("scrana" per dire sedia è un termine tuttora abituale in molte regioni del Nord), banca, panca, ecc. Il germanico passò pure attraverso i Franchi, la cui lingua comunque conteneva parole di origine francone germanico (roba, rubare) passato anche attraverso il galloromanzo (buttare, schernire, ecc). 
"*Verso la fine del X sec.* *il volgare d'Italia aveva assunto la sua autonomia *[8 secoli prima della nascita dell'impero austriaco, ndr] I prestiti più recenti che ricordano l'occupazioni austriaca *sono limitati *all'Alta Italia" (Tagliavini).
"Il carattere *stanziale *dell'occupazione e la natura dei prestiti, strettamente legati alla vita quotidiana, hanno fatto sì che* parecchi longobardismi *si cristallizzassero anche nei *dialetti*" (Serianni, La lingua nella storia d'Italia).
Un altro filologo italiano, Raffaele Simone, ha pubblicato diversi articoli sui verbi sintagmatici in italiano (oggetto del thread), che consiglio vivamente di leggere.


----------



## facciadipietra

Per Simone i verbi sintagmatici in italiano (o dialetti) possono aver preso origine dal longobardo?


----------



## ursu-lab

ursu-lab said:


> PS: probabilmente, e considerando tutte le popolazioni straniere che hanno invaso l'Italia nei secoli, in questo caso il Nord, l'uso avverbiale potrebbe essere un'eredità dei Longobardi.



Simone studia i verbi sintagmatici dell'italiano standard nazionale, non si occupa - per quanto ne so - di dialettologia. In Italia del Nord (*non solo* nell'attuale Lombardia, ma * in tutta l'Italia del Nord, *occupata per una strana "coincidenza"dai Longobardi) i verbi sintagmatici sono almeno un *centinaio*, molti di più che nell'italiano standard, costruiti soprattutto con su/giù/lì/dietro/fuori/dentro: "cavèr só" spogliarsi, "metòr su" scommettere; "lavèr só", lavare i piatti, "tor su" portarsi appresso, prendere, "andèr (a)drè" insistere; "esòr (a)drè fer quél" stare facendo qualcosa; e così via (spero che non mi si chiederà l'elenco completo). Quando si parla in italiano, involontariamente o meno, si tende ad usarli, con un calco, anche nella lingua nazionale ("sono dietro studiare" invece che "sto studiando"). 
Per un'analisi completa suggerisco gli studi di grammatica contrastiva,  come quelli di Schwarze, Carrera Díaz, i testi universitari di storia della lingua, di dialettologia, come ad es. quelli della Cini sul piemontese o migliaia di altre pubblicazioni, si trovano nelle riviste di italianistica nazionale ed internazionale (spero che non mi si chieda un riassunto o un'indicizzazione delle riviste). 
Per quanto riguarda l'influenza del longobardo, che io ipotizzavo (dico "potrebbe essere", non "è") soprattutto per gli avverbi "su/giù" (mentre per i "dietro" credo che sia galloromanzo: l'ho letto in riviste di italianistica, non me lo sto inventando, solo che non ricordo a memoria i nomi di tutti gli autori degli articoli che ho letto perché non sono ancora un computer vivente) si tratta di una conclusione personale giacché, come scrive il Tagliavini, "le lingue volgari in suolo italiano sono già *autonome *dal X secolo" e il longobardo, come scrive Serianni (non mio zio Beppe, ma Luca Serianni) ha avuto un peso decisivo nella formazione dei dialetti settentrionali. Insomma, se da qualcuno hanno preso l'uso di quegli avverbi le regioni settentrionali, mescolandoli ovviamente a verbi anche di origine latina, non credo che sia un'idea così balzana ipotizzare che si tratti di lingue germaniche (dal goto al longobardo e anche indirettamente al francone), ma non certo in un secolo di Impero austriaco nell'Ottocento dove non posso immaginare nemmeno lontanamente che le corti asburgiche o gli ufficiali austriaci o chi per loro si siano mescolati alla plebe o ai contadini o ai montanari e si siano adoperati per impartire lezioni di lingua e sintassi tedesca nelle pievi alpine o appenniniche o nelle piazze dei mercati cittadini ottenendo dei risultati così straordinari...


----------



## bo-marco

Sono perfettamente d'accordo con *ursu-lab*.

Lo stesso fenomeno si verifica massicciamente nei dialetti emiliani. Aggiungendo un avverbio SU/GIU/DENTRO/FUORI/AVANTI/DIETRO, il significato del verbo cambia radicalmente.

Ad esempio:

Gnir dentar=VENIRE DENTRO=ENTRARE
Gnir Zò=VENIRE GIU'=SCENDERE
Andar sù=ANDARE SU=SALIRE
Gnir fora=VENIRE FUORI=USCIRE
Gnir adree=VENIRE DIETRO=SEGUIRE
Tgnir adree=TENERE DIETRO=ACCUDIRE
Far sù=FARE SU=RACCOGLIERE
Metar via=METTERE VIA=RIPORRE/CONSERVARE
Metar sù=METTERE SU=AVVIARE
Dar sù=DARE SU=ABBANDONARE/ALZARE
dar Zò=DARE GIU'=PICCHIARE/TOGLIERE/ABBASSARE
Catar su=TROVARE SU=RACCOGLIERE
Dar via=DARE VIA=CEDERE
Dir adree=DIRE DIETRO=SPARLARE
Cavar zò=TOGLIERE GIU'=SPOGLIARE

Gli esempi sarebbero ben più di un centinaio!

Tenderei quindi ad escludere un'influenza diretta dal tedesco dell'impero Austro-Ungarico visto che tale dominazione si limitò al solo Lombardo-Veneto.


----------



## ursu-lab

Io all'inizio avevo scritto *centinaia*, poi ho pensato che magari qualcuno, tanto per contraddire, mi chiedeva un elenco completo e allora ho scritto* almeno un centinaio*. Anch'io sono Emiliana (tutti i tuoi esempi li conosco e li ho usati), ma sia in Lombardia, che in Veneto e in Piemonte si usano allo stesso modo e con lo stesso significato con pochissime varianti di pronuncia e scrittura. In altre regioni non ne ho idea.


----------



## facciadipietra

Che il fenomeno esista, e in più di una lingua e in più di un dialetto, siamo tutti d’accordo. O no?



 Per quanto riguarda i Longobardi:
 L’influsso longobardo su una piccola parte del lessico *di base* italiano (piccola, ma *di base*!) è assolutamente certo, e noto a tutti. O no?
 Per quanto riguarda i verbi sintagmatici, io, a naso, propenderei per lo sviluppo autonomo. Molto più semplice, no?
 In ogni caso, stima a ursu-lab per la passione e la competenza che dimostra.


----------



## bo-marco

Chiedo al toscano *facciadipietra *se l'espressione METTERE VIA in luogo di CONSERVARE/RIPORRE (o di mettere al suo posto) è italiano oppure no. Io ho cercato questo modo di dire sull'enciclopedia Garzanti di Tullio De Mauro ma non l'ho trovato. C'è solo METTERE SU nel senso di AVVIARE/ALLESTIRE.
Eppure è usatissima!


----------



## zipp404

*Grazie* bo-marco per una lista breve ma utilissima.

Di questi verbi ce ne sono molti nel linguaggio colloquiale della Ginzburg. Ecco un esempio di _mettere via_ nel senso di _riporre_ [tratto dallo stesso romanzo].

"...dopo cena è andato nello studio e ha cominciato a _riporre_ tutte le cose sue dento una cassa di zinco. _Riponeva_ i libri uno per uno dopo averli spolverati con cura e _ha_ _messo via_ il busto di Napoleone e tutte le sue navi di guerra."  _[Ginzburg, È stato così]._


----------



## facciadipietra

bo-marco said:


> Chiedo al toscano *facciadipietra *se l'espressione METTERE VIA in luogo di CONSERVARE/RIPORRE (o di mettere al suo posto) è italiano oppure no. Io ho cercato questo modo di dire sull'enciclopedia Garzanti di Tullio De Mauro ma non l'ho trovato. C'è solo METTERE SU nel senso di AVVIARE/ALLESTIRE.
> Eppure è usatissima!


Io non mi definisco mai "toscano", a Firenze ci abito.
Sono di origini variegate.
A me_ mettere via_ nel senso da te proposto suona normale.
Il vero toscano è effeundici!


----------



## ursu-lab

Garzanti-De Mauro? 

Nel De Mauro-Paravia c'è e lo considera di frequenza d'uso CO (comune) senza connotazioni né di uso colloquiale né familiare. Quindi sì, "mettere via" è italiano. Ho appena scoperto che il Dizionario della lingua italiana di De Mauro (Paravia) che è in commercio dal 2000 è fuori catalogo. Non ho parole... 
Facciadipietra, grazie per la stima, quello dei verbi italiani - e delle particelle (clitici o avverbi) ad essi legati - è un argomento su cui ho lavorato spesso in questi anni.

C'è da dire che continua a sorprendermi moltissimo constatare la mancanza di uno studio serio e completo sui dialetti del nord come un qualcosa di omogeneo. È incredibile la quantità di *punti in comune* sia nella sintassi sia nel vocabolario tra dialetti più disparati (piemontese, emiliano, lombardo, veneto) tanto che a volte ho quasi l'impressione che si tratti di una lingua in origine "comune" con varianti locali, di pronuncia o di scrittura, come succede in altre lingue nazionali prive di uno stato (che le uniformi), per es. il catalano.


----------



## bo-marco

*facciadipietra*, a te METTERE VIA (PUT AWAY) suona normale italiano; *ZIP404 *ha trovato questa forma in un libro, però nei vocabolari, sotto la voce METTERE, non viene citato!
Come mai? Siamo noi dei somaroni?

Io parto dal presupposto che in italiano esiste sempre un verbo specifico (o addirittura più verbi equipollenti) per descrivere un'azione. Quindi, da un certo punto di vista, l'Italiano è una lingua molto ricca e articolata a differenza di altre che sono costrette a "riciclare" dei verbi e quindi potrebbero apparire più "primitive".

Nel caso specifico, si userà RIPORRE, CONSERVARE, DEPOSITARE, ARCHIVIARE, ecc... a seconda dei casi. 
Io mi chiedo, è ammesso anche l'uso di METTERE VIA o è una forma deprecata di origine dialettale come quelle che ho riportato in precedenza a titolo esemplificativo?

*Vorrei sapere da qualche toscano "purosangue" se nella quotidianità utilizza METTERE VIA.*

Il fatto è che l'italiano è ricco di questi verbi sintagmatici che vengono utilizzati comunemente senza che ci si faccia caso.
E non parlo solo delle forme apparentemente pleonastiche/rafforzative del concetto (ALZARSI SU, ENTRARE DENTRO, USCIRE FUORI), mi sembra peraltro accettate dall'Accademia della Crusca, ma anche di forme in cui l'avverbio cambia letteralmente il significato del verbo a cui è associato, ad esempio FARE FUORI (_DO OUT_, _si dice in inglese?_) al posto di AMMAZZARE.
Ecco, utilizzare FARE FUORI mi sembra una bellissima espressione perché unisce due concetti astratti che, uniti assieme, rendono bene l'idea di AMMAZZARE/UCCIDERE/ELIMINARE in altri termini.

*FARE*=Azione generica svolta da soggetto, quindi si evidenzia il fatto che l'assassinio avviene direttamente per mano dell'omicida.
*FUORI*=Indica un luogo "esterno" a quello corrente, per indicare che l'ucciso uscirà dal regno dei vivi per passare a quello dei morti.

Il mio dubbio è: chi ha introdotto l'utilizzo di queste forme verbali, tipicamente germaniche, all'interno di una lingua romanza come l'italiano?
*Chi è il cavallo di Troia?*
Oppure già il Fiorentino in origine li contemplava?
Non mi pare che il Francese, che pure dovrebbe essere di derivazione latino-germanica, ne sia provvisto.


----------



## bo-marco

Rispondo a *Ursu-Lab* che ha postato un messaggio mentre ne scrivevo uno anch'io.

Uno dei dizionari che ho consultato per cercare l'espressione METTERE VIA è LE GARZANTINE di Repubblica in cui, fra i curatori, è citato Tullio De Mauro. In quella sede è evidenziato solo METTERE SU nel senso di AVVIARE. Non c'è alcun cenno di METTERE VIA e la mancanza mi sembra CLAMOROSA perché tutti i giorni abbiamo a che fare con oggetti da rimettere al loro posto dopo l'uso.

Riguardo al fatto delle somiglianze grammaticali/sintattiche dei dialetti da te citati, rispetto ad esempio all'italiano standard, la cosa è un dato di fatto. Il bello sarebbe scoprire come mai, ma qui casca l'asino.

Visto che è stata avanzata l'ipotesi di "sviluppo autonomo", questo vuol dire, ad esempio, che le popolazioni del posto ad un certo punto della loro storia hanno tutte deciso, chissà perché, di adottare autonomamente una cosetta da niente come l'inversione del verbo con il soggetto nelle forme interrogative.
Tutto questo in una società piena di analfabeti, contadini e servi, senza mezzi di comunicazione di massa come televisione e giornali e senza mezzi di locomozione per gli spostamenti veloci, pergiunta in una situazione politica che più frammentata non si poteva.

Lo dico io che faccio una fatica bestiale, da madrelingua italiano, ad impostare le forme interrogative in francese ed inglese, tanto che mi salvo con l'utilizzo massiccio di EST-CE QUE per bypassare l'inversione.
Viceversa, se devo parlare in dialetto, l'inversione avviene in maniera naturale, senza neanche bisogno di pensarci.


----------



## facciadipietra

Che confusione! Ormai in questo thread c'è di tutto!


----------

